

Instabridge - Share your WIFI with friends - omn1
http://www.instabridge.com/

======
qb
My suggestions:

\- Support grabbing passwords automatically for rooted phones, like InstaWifi
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.jessechen....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.jessechen.instawifi)).
Or maybe hire the developer and get the superior app name as a bonus? ;-)

\- Initially, access to public encrypted networks is going to be the most
important use case for users. Good idea to circumvent the chicken-and-egg
problem this way! I think you should put more emphasis on this feature in the
video and on the site.

\- Is it possible to hide the phone number verification SMS? I think the
WhatsApp setup flow does it.

